# Square Cut-Out w/Rounded Corners in Sketchup & Grille



## wizer (26 Jun 2006)

Well, I wimped out of the built-in boiler cupboard for a friend. We have settled on a boiler cover to protect baby from the hot boiler.

This is what I have designed so far.










Firstly how can I draw the vent which will have rounded corners and is there a quick way to draw the grille? I'm just going use something like this: 






Cheers


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jun 2006)

Are you referring to a vent in one or both of the panels? Draw a rectangle to the desired size of the vent. Then use the arc tool to draw the rounded corners of the desired radius. This is a job that calls for the use of construction geometry for layout lines. When I get in to work in an hour or so, I'll see if I can't come up with some illustrations for you.

As far as the grill itself, you could either use the image you posted as a texture and apply it inside the perimeter (I tried that and it doesn't tile nicely) or you could draw the grill and punch the holes. If you simply draw all those diamonds you'll end up with a huge file that might bog down your computer or display but you can draw one section, make that a component and then copy it. I'll illustrate that one, too.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jun 2006)

Let's see how this goes.





First, here's a screen shot showing the steps to rounded corners using construction lines (x-lines) to aid layout. From left to right. 

1. insert x-lines to define the edges of the rectangle. I show one centered vertically although you wouldn't need it in this case. The x-lines are dragged into place with the Tape Measure tool in reference to other lines. i.e. other x-lines, axes, edges, etc. In GSU I believe you need to hold the Ctrl key while dragging out the x-line. Check the Help files to be sure.

After that, draw the rectangle with the Rectangle tool.

2. For clarity I drew the next set of x-lines in a second step but I would have drawn them at the same time as the first ones if I hadn't been drawing this as a tutorial. In this case, I drew these new x-lines one inch in from the sides. The intersections give me 1" radius corners which are drawn in with the Arc tool.

You could get by with setting a construction point at one inch from a corner along one edge and then using the inferencing engine in SU to guide you for the rest. In this shot I started the Arc tool at a random point on the left edge, then slid onlong the bottom edge until the line turned magenta. If I clicked at that point I could drag out an arc that would make a 1/4 circle.





Back to the first image.
3. I erased the unwanted geometry at the corners.
4. Push/Pull makes the hole.

Now on to the grille.




1. I drew a single diamond element for the grille. _Shown in the lower left corner._ This was referenced off the center of the opening with construction geometry.
2. I held the CTRL key down while using the Eraser tool on the vertical and horizontal edges of the diamond. This hides those edges. Then I made that diamond element a component.
3. In the background you can see the nearly completed grille. I copied the component (Ctrl+Move) to make an array that filled the opening. Hopefully you can see the lines from the dimaonds extending beyond the right end of the opening. I've already fixed the left end by making the end diamond components unique (right click), editing them and tracing the edge of the opening on them. Push/Pull eliminates the waste.

Actually I took advantage of a slick Ruby script called applyto.rb to speed things up. There are three diamond components on the edge that need the same editing. I made one of them unique, used the applyto script to get it's definition and then applied that definition to the other two. Then, when I edited one of them, the other two got the same treatment. You can find that script at http://www.smustard.com

How'd I'd do?


----------



## wizer (26 Jun 2006)

many thanks Dave, I actually saw your reply earlier and the words Construction Geometry and Arc Tool, jogged my memory, however I went a different rout to you. I'm rebuilding my laptop atm, but when it's back up i'll have a go at the grille. Many thanks for your quick response. Top advice as always. 8)


----------



## JPEC (26 Jun 2006)

I have seen quite a few posts mentioning 'sketchup' and it looks pretty good.
I have a prehistoric copy of autocad which i have done a few work drawings on, but it takes me ages.
Is sketchup easy/quick to learn and use or am i better sticking to what i know(not much :lol Is it expensive/ easily available?

Would appreciate any help 

Julian


----------



## Nick W (26 Jun 2006)

Julian,

Some find it easy, some don't, others find it hard at first but once it clicks forge ahead. But hey, it's free, so why not download it and give it a go.


----------



## JPEC (26 Jun 2006)

Thanks Nick.

From the site it looks infinately easier to use than autocad.
Its downloading now.

Cheers
Julian


----------



## wizer (26 Jun 2006)

There we go:






Thanks Dave, i went the long way round to get there, not sure if I really understand everything you explained tbh.... Array? Haven't a clue about Ruby scripts either, I dl the file but not sure how to use it. Still, got there in the end, cheers. :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jun 2006)

Looks pretty good. If you made a component of the diamond element, select one of them for editing and use the eraser tool while holding down the Shift key and hide the horizontal and vertical edges. That will get rid of the lines. 

I'll explain more about making an array and the Ruby script in a little while--maybe tomorrow.


----------



## dedee (27 Jun 2006)

Very good Wizer. So how you you going to make that grill out of wood? Or will you buy the mdf precut stuff?

Andy


----------



## wizer (27 Jun 2006)

yeh i'm going to buy it, the actual pattern is yet to be decided. Either from a local DIY shed or justgrilles.co.uk


----------



## wizer (27 Jun 2006)

here it is with the lines deleted:


----------

